
The Gun Lobby Is Down to Its Last, Unconvincing Excuse - ourmandave
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/features/taibbi-gun-lobby-is-down-to-its-last-unconvincing-excuse-w506851
======
theyregreat
Depending on the state, getting a Destructive Device tax stamp and local law
enforcement approval, Americans can currently privately own _fully-functional,
diesel-powered traverse, towed, anti-aircraft 40 mm auto-cannons_ if they were
made before some treaty (I can’t remember which one). They’re several hundred
thousand dollars and the shells are hundreds of dollars each. That’s right:
moderately rich people can own their very own artillery in some states like
Arizona.

[http://youtu.be/BcJEFosXfFQ](http://youtu.be/BcJEFosXfFQ)

